# White vinyl on sublimated jerseys



## Joe Colucci (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello, I always get bleed through when using white vinyl on these badger camp Jerseys. Am I heat pressing too long? Too hot? Wrong type of vinyl? Any help is def appreciated, thanks


----------

